# Marantz SR6007 vs. Onkyo NR818



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I picked up a Marantz SR6007 open box for a great price, only to find that the two HDMI outputs cannot support both audio to the second TV in another room and the amp surround sound to the first. I could just get a HDMI splitter, but that would limit me to just one source to the second TV.

The same store is offering deep discounts on the Onkyo NR818. While the Onkyo website and the user manual are cryptic about the two HDMI out capabilities, the store assures me that I can mirror the same to the two TV's and get sound to the second TV and the amp supplying sound in the main room at the same time.

The Onkyo has a more sophisticated Audyssey Multi EQ X32, vs. the Multi EQ in the Marantz. The Onkyo also has more HDMI inputs. However, Marantz has a rep for better build / reliability, and one more year warranty and is $60 cheaper (not a huge deal). Marantz offers AirPlay, so that saves me the $100 AppleTV.

Neither offer audio HDMI out to zone 2, but built in AirPlay on the Marantz is supposed to work to zone 2.

Which one would you pick and why? :dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The step up to Audyessey xt32 is a big advantage, also the 818 has a beefier amp section and in my opinion not any less reliable than Marantz.


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

I vote for the Onkyo if you are sure it can do the HDMI audio out requirements.

Having airplay built in to the marantz is not that much of an advantage because it does not offer the same capabilities as having an Apple TV connected.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Did Onkyo fix their 24 fps bug on this and similar receivers?

The Onkyo will not pass through 4k content! As I read more, several receivers that claim to be 4k compatible will upconvert to 4k, but will not pass 4k through. If I get a 4k source and TV, I don't want to have to junk this receiver.

From Onkyo: "The HDMI inputs accept 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p video signals." "HDMI pass-through of 4K content from source devices is not supported."

And: "Note: The 2 HDMI outputs display the same video signal and can be used simultaneously. "

For the Marantz: "The receiver supports both 4K pass-through and 4K upscaling technologies."

So between these two receivers, I need to decide if HDMI switching on the outputs and Audyssey MultEQ X32 is more important than 4k pass-through.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a 4k tv to confirm this?? I hope it runs 4k, but by the time I can afford a 4k tv, maybe a new receiver will be needed anyways.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have the marantz sr6007 and have never tried hooking up a tv in another room to it to find out if it does output audio and video to both simultaneously. I would think by the way marantz advertises the features on the sr6007 stating that it has 6 HDMI Inputs and "2 simultaneous outputs" would be misleading if it didn't output both audio and video. Interesting? I will say its a great receiver and can't complain at all about its performance. Build quality is very nice on the marantz but I'm sure you'll be happy with either one. I must say xt32 is a compelling feature on the onkyo for sure.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

The 4k support on the Onkyo is pretty lousy. It not only does not support 4k passthrough, but it only upconverts to 4k from 480i.

http://www.eu.onkyo.com/en/products/tx-nr818-80265.html?tab=Details

Note: 4K video playback requires a 4K-compatible TV. HDMI pass-through of 4K content from source devices is not supported. 4K upscaling of analog video is only available at 480i.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> I have the marantz sr6007 and have never tried hooking up a tv in another room to it to find out if it does output audio and video to both simultaneously. I would think by the way marantz advertises the features on the sr6007 stating that it has 6 HDMI Inputs and "2 simultaneous outputs" would be misleading if it didn't output both audio and video.


The problem is with the audio. The two HDMI outputs mirror each other. But, for some reason, it cannot output audio to both the HDMI and to the speakers. The selection is made in the HDMI setup for one or the other. So one can set up audio to go to two TVs via HDMI, but then the speakers will not play the audio. If audio is selected for the speakers, then there is no audio to either HDMI outputs. This would work just fine if both TVs are in the same room, such as in a flatscreen and a projector. But it does not work when trying to use the receiver as a HDMI switcher for TVs in separate rooms.

I suppose I could go into the HDMI setup every time I want to use HDMI 2 to run the TV in the other room. But I suspect I would have to power up the main TV to change the HDMI setup each time I want to use TV2. That seems silly, unless I can somehow program that step into Logitech Harmony 700 remote. Considering it is not just a simple process, but it instead requires going into the setup, then the HDMI setup, then audio, I do not know if I can combine all those steps together into a macro. If I can, then that would solve most of my reservation with the Marantz.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I think they both are advertising the dual HDMI outputs in the same manner. They both state being able to hookup (onkyo) to two "video signals" (marantz) "video devices" simultaneously. Not sure why audio wouldn't be outputted at the same time.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> I think they both are advertising the dual HDMI outputs in the same manner. They both state being able to hookup (onkyo) to two "video signals" (marantz) "video devices" simultaneously. Not sure why audio wouldn't be outputted at the same time.


Your are correct that both have dual HDMI outputs that mirror each other. The difference, which is crucial to my application, is that the Onkyo (I am told) can put audio through the HDMI output AND the amp / speakers. Conversely, the Marantz can put the audio through the HDMI output OR the amp / speakers. The sales rep told me that manufacturers were having problems with the HDMI handshake and Onkyo figured out the solution before Marantz did.

I would guess that Marantz might be able to solve this issue with a firmware update - that is a guess. However, manufacturers tend to not spend a lot of resources on discontinued models because there is little or no return on that investment.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

What made you chose the 818 ? I have to ask this since you have serious doubts with and what the 818 can and don't do . 

IMO and this is my only opinion , the advantages .... more HDMI's better amp section dual HDMI out video/audio not to zone 2 ( for this you need to up the budget since there are receivers with 3 HDMI's out that will do zone 2 with HDMI . XT-32 , 2 USB ( front/back ) where i can plug a External HD and play my FLAC files , Bi-amp capability , DLNA Certified .

4K , well i think it will take time to this get in to the market since DVD still rules in sales but Onkyo states 4K (up to 4096 x 2160) Upscaling ( i'm still waiting for 4K media to test this ) .

The 24 fps problem .... i have to say ... didn't saw the problem using tv and pj and used 2 different players ( Sony and Panasonic ). I know that some guys talked about it at AVS , even contacted Onkyo without any real answer to the problem if it really exists ( 3 or 4 guys said they had the problem out off a lot of owners ) .

The Marantz have a nice sound for music but for what you are asking and all the capabilities you need to go higher on the budget .


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I cant afford 929, so I got the 818.

818 for 7ch is great for movies. Marants is probably better for music, onkyo wins for movies its more powerful.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> What made you chose the 818 ? I have to ask this since you have serious doubts with and what the 818 can and don't do .


I have a wish list of what I would like to have, but am realistic enough to know that I may not get everything.

It was only when I started playing around with the Marantz that I saw the HDMI setup for audio limitations. So I wrote to Marantz and they confirmed my fears. This is not outlined in the manual. 

I called the store and they have last year's Onkyo NR818 at quite a discount. It includes XT32 and dual HDMI outs with audio. That seems to fit the bill. But the more I am digging, the more it appears that if I go with the Onkyo NR818, I might be giving up more that I value, than I get. Onkyo does not support 4k passthrough (info from Onkyo). I think that is more important to me than using this receiver to feed my second TV. I can always purchase a HDMI splitter and feed one source to the second TV.

These are my only two candidates at the moment, hence the title of this thread.....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure you will find many receivers that do 4Kpasthrough given then there is still no real 4K content out there and the HDMI standard for 4K has not been finalized. This may be addressable through a firmware update.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Im not sure you will find many receivers that do 4Kpasthrough given then there is still no real 4K content out there and the HDMI standard for 4K has not been finalized. This may be addressable through a firmware update.


Many of the current receivers claim to provide 4k passthrough. Whether they will work with the final standard is a good question. Onkyo says that the NR818 does not provide 4k passthrough while Marantz does claim the SR6007 provides 4k passthrough.

While there is little 4k content available today, there are rumors that Netflix is going to start streaming 4k in 2014. 

http://www.techhive.com/article/2060494/netflix-testing-4k-ultrahd-video-streaming.html


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Well all models will "upscale " 4K ( as per manufactures info ) but if i'm not mistaken and to avoid any conflict they will need HDMI 2.0 but i can be mistaken . If you have a 30 day return policy i would give it a go and decide , at least you can try both in your own environment .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TheHammer said:


> While there is little 4k content available today, there are rumors that Netflix is going to start streaming 4k in 2014.
> 
> http://www.techhive.com/article/2060494/netflix-testing-4k-ultrahd-video-streaming.html


That's laughable considering they can't even currently maintain normal hd quality. Compression is already a big problem among streaming sites even satellite compresses it way to much. If you think ultra HD streaming will be any better think again. The only 4k media that will be worthwhile is when we see it in a disk format like BluRay.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> Well all models will "upscale " 4K ( as per manufactures info ) but if i'm not mistaken and to avoid any conflict they will need HDMI 2.0 but i can be mistaken . If you have a 30 day return policy i would give it a go and decide , at least you can try both in your own environment .


 I believe HDMI 2.0 will be needed to watch 3D in 4k but to watch standard 4k content when it becomes available, HDMI 2.0 won't be required. I believe it may be the same for gaming in 4k as well but to watch a movie at 24fps in 4k current HDMI standard will work


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> That's laughable considering they can't even currently maintain normal hd quality. Compression is already a big problem among streaming sites even satellite compresses it way to much. If you think ultra HD streaming will be any better think again. The only 4k media that will be worthwhile is when we see it in a disk format like BluRay.


News post from CES on 1/7/14:

LG on Monday announced an alliance with Netflix to stream "ultra high-definition" shows to new televisions being released by the South Korean consumer electronics giant.

The announcement came on the eve of the formal opening of an international Consumer Electronics Show due to be packed with announcements about vibrant new screens displaying content about four times richer than what is seen on most current high-definition televisions.


----------

